# UEFA Europa League 22-24 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 20, 2011)

22 Feb 16:00 CSKA Moscow v PAOK Salonika 1.33 4.75 10.00 +49  
23 Feb 16:00 FC Porto v Sevilla 1.72 3.60 4.75 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 Bayer Leverkusen v FC Metalist Kharkiv 1.36 4.75 8.00 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 Liverpool v Sparta Prague 1.36 4.50 9.00 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 PSV v Lille 1.90 3.50 3.80 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 Spartak Moscow v Basel 1.85 3.50 4.20 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 Sporting v Rangers 1.61 3.75 5.50 +49  
24 Feb 17:00 Zenit St Petersburg v Young Boys 1.30 5.00 10.00 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 Ajax v Anderlecht 1.66 3.75 5.00 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 Braga v Lech Poznan 1.70 3.60 5.00 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 Dynamo Kiev v Besiktas 1.61 3.80 5.50 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 FC Twente v Rubin Kazan 1.90 3.50 3.80 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 Man City v Aris Salonika 1.20 6.00 15.00 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 PSG v BATE Borisov 1.40 4.33 8.00 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 VfB Stuttgart v Benfica 2.50 3.50 2.62 +49  
24 Feb 19:00 Villarreal v Napoli 1.83 3.40 4.33


----------



## hobbyt3 (Feb 21, 2011)

hello to everybody ... i found nice page with quality free tips.... *************   try it

EDIT by moderator: Thank you for being so helpful with your first post, but advertising is not allowed here.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 23, 2011)

VfB Stuttgart v Benfica 
In the first match Stuttgart scored first, but Benfica finally overcame them with 2-1, nothing is decided and this tie is open. 
In the national championships both team are in different positions, Stuttgart is fighting for survival, while Benfica will probably finish 2nd after Porto. 
I think this will be the last match for the germans, they will throw everything to fight for survival in the german Bundesliga. They are 4 points away from safe place. 
Benfica as guest in the portuguese liga has 7 wins in a row in 2011 and 6 clean sheets. 
Stuttgart will miss Pogrebnjak, Marica and some others. For Benfica all of the important players will play. 
Prediction: X2


----------



## emilok (Feb 24, 2011)

Short analysis becuase I'm working on my Polish Ekstraklasa Analysis where you can find information about it on my blog!

Stuttgart vs Benfica







 vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stuttgart is playing terrible footbal in last weeks. Thy have to focus fight to keep Bundesliga place than on UEFA. In first match Stuttgart scored first but Benfica was playing good and won it 2-1. They had many oportunities to score goals but match finish just 2-1. Stuttgart must play today without Pogrebnyak Cacau and Marica so their offensie is weakest. Even with them I think they would have problems.
 Benfica played last game vs Sporting in big derby and won 2-0. They played 2nd half in 10players but still they could score goal and took win over Sporting. Thier form is great and I think we no need write too much about Benfica. For they are level above Stutt.

All in all: Benfica is better and I was thinking odds will be smaller than 1.8 DNB so I take it. Stutt should focus on league to avoid relegation.

Stuttgart - Benfica	pick: Benfica (+0)	1.80	7/10	188bet


----------



## emilok (Feb 24, 2011)

Short analysis becuase I'm working on my Polish Ekstraklasa Analysis where you can find information about it on my blog!






vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zenit vs YBB 

Zenit is much better tean than YBB and should have problem to win this match. First game they lost 1-0 but red card made their way to win harder. They led 1-0 and had few chances to score on 2-0 but missed. Today plays at home where is -25C so cold as ice! It shoulds help them a little bit. Zenit with this squad should play at least at CL and I think they are strong favourtie.

YBB in league play medium. Once they wins, once they looses, They won first game 2-1 becuase Zenit played with 10players and They have little advantage that there was artifical grass. Now I cant see any chances to them for bring good result. Zenit to win ! GL


Zenit St Petersburg - Young Boys	pick: Zenit St Petersburg (-1)	1.63	6/10	188bet


----------



## emilok (Feb 24, 2011)

Short analysis becuase I'm working on my Polish Ekstraklasa Analysis where you can find information about it on my blog!






  vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sporting L vs Rangers

Sporting drew first game 1-1 and they were little lucky, they scored goal in late minutes and happy with 1-1. I watched their last game vs Benfica and I must say they played tragic, in first half Benfica got red card but still Sporting cant score and even they lost goal on 2-0. In defence they are weak, in middel I cant see any playmaker who can handle game, Postiga or Yannick are not in form.

Rangers played at CL this year and I took draw from Manchester United so they can defend. Big handicap for them is little shock for me coz they were better team in first match but little unlucky. Odds on Home team should looks 2.0 at least , but I see 1,6 and I'm suprise. I think Rangers can defend and they will be doing it till last minute when they try their oportunities. I think +1AH is too big for them GL 

Sporting - Rangers	pick: Rangers (+1)	1.69	7/10	Canbet


----------



## BettingTiger (Feb 24, 2011)

Damn, that was one easy win for Zenit


----------



## emilok (Feb 25, 2011)

3/3 europen league

Sporting - Rangers	pick: Rangers (+1)	1.69	7/10	Canbet Result 2-2 +4.83u
Zenit St Petersburg - Young Boys	pick: Zenit St Petersburg (-1)	1.63	6/10	188bet Result 3-1 +3.78u
Stuttgart - Benfica	pick: Benfica (+0)	1.80	7/10	188bet Result 0-2 +5.6u


----------



## Tipsspa (Feb 25, 2011)

I registered just to say thanks to emilok Your tips helped me a lot.


----------



## emilok (Feb 26, 2011)

No problem mate, I'm doing my best!


----------



## attoycity (Apr 29, 2011)

your post do have a clearly record


----------

